# Jurassic Park 3D - 20th Anniversary



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Just booked tickets to go see this tomorrow. Should bring back some nostalgic memories from seeing it when it first came to the cinemas...










Though there is an alternative version which is rather good...


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Great films, my father in law worked on all three of em.
Looking forward to the 4th one.
Hope you enjoy it mate


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thats interesting, he not R Attenborough is he?

When's the 4th due? Hope they do it properly and dont just make it a money spinner.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Lol, no he works behind the scenes as part of the set design. The next films due 2015 and I'm willing it to be good but we'll see


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice to see the original actors are in it:thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Twas every bit as good as expected. Sound was awesome in the imax screen:thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Has anybody saw both of Jurassic world versions? Any advanced go to see 3D version?


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Ridiculous plot full of holes parts of the story make no sense. But great fun and a very enjoyable movie. I wish I'd shelled out for imax


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Oldsparky said:


> Ridiculous plot full of holes parts of the story make no sense. But great fun and a very enjoyable movie. I wish I'd shelled out for imax


Which one to go? 3D or 2D?


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

We saw 3d it was fine


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Not to dark?


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Not too bad tho of course didn't see the 2d to compare


----------

